
John Lasseter Out at Disney / Pixar - uptown
https://deadline.com/2018/06/john-lassteter-leaving-disney-end-of-2018-1202406682/
======
akhatri_aus
After reading Creativity, Inc I've come to understand Disney's turnaround
under Bob Iger is really down to John Lasseter in bringing their bags over to
Disney from Pixar after the acquisition.

It'll be interesting to see whether the films still carry that certain
something going forward. Hopefully they don't fall to 20th Century Fox/Sony
standard.

------
oh_sigh
Can anyone qualify Lasseter's 'missteps'?

Is he an Al Franken? A Louis CK? A Spacey? A Cosby?

Is he a guy who just likes to hug too much when inappropriate, or is it more
nefarious than that?

~~~
throwawayjava
Since you asked, TFA:

 _> The usually chummy and Hawaiian-shirt wearing Lasseter admitted late last
year to giving “unwanted hugs” and behavior that others “felt crossed the
line.” Interviews revealed uninvited kisses and touching and amorous displays
at studio parties where alcohol was served._

~~~
oh_sigh
Agreed, I just wasn't sure if the article is the best source. From the way
they say it, he seems like a guy who likes to hug too much, which seems very
far off from many of the #MeToo 'victims'(perps) who do things like indecent
exposure, drugging, raping, etc.

